
California researchers begin to test everybody in one town for Coronavirus - trav4225
https://news.trust.org/item/20200420214536-n2156
======
marklacey
Also happening in one small section of the Mission in SF:
[https://www.sfchronicle.com/health/article/Why-everyone-
in-B...](https://www.sfchronicle.com/health/article/Why-everyone-in-Bolinas-
and-part-of-SF-s-15211445.php)

------
chrisseaton
Out of 1680 residents is nobody declining to be tested? I find that really
surprising.

~~~
ta1771
> Bolinas, a wealthy beach town

This is privately funded.

~~~
chrisseaton
...not sure what that has to do with it?

Why does telling me who funded it say anything about how come everyone was
willing to be tested?

